# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Retkipyörän rungonkoko

## Pertza

Olen ostamassa sähköistä retkipyörää, olen 168cm pitkä ja jalan sisämitta on 73cm.
mikä koko olisi oikea minulle ?
t. Pertza

----------


## nure

Riippunee hieman siitä onko runko maasto- tai maantiepyörätyyppiselle aihiolle rakennettu... 

Jutun voisi kyllä siirtää suroaa sähkis osioon sillä siellähän ne viisaimmat...

----------

